
The 68000 Wars, Part 4: Rock Lobster - rvense
http://www.filfre.net/2015/11/the-68000-wars-part-4-rock-lobster/
======
brudgers
Previous episodes in this series on Commodore's history:

[http://www.filfre.net/2015/03/the-68000-wars-
part-1-lorraine...](http://www.filfre.net/2015/03/the-68000-wars-
part-1-lorraine/)

[http://www.filfre.net/2015/04/the-68000-wars-part-2-jack-
is-...](http://www.filfre.net/2015/04/the-68000-wars-part-2-jack-is-back/)

[http://www.filfre.net/2015/04/the-68000-wars-part-3-we-
made-...](http://www.filfre.net/2015/04/the-68000-wars-part-3-we-made-amiga-
they-fucked-it-up/)

~~~
Amorymeltzer
Although the article doesn't mention the rationale, I imagine the "Rock
Lobster" moniker was chosen to follow Lorraine because "Quiche Lorraine" was
another (albeit later) B-52's song.

~~~
ZenoArrow
Quite possible, but it's worth pointing out that Lorraine was named after the
wife of David Morse, who was the CEO of Amiga Inc.

~~~
vidarh
Here's more on the naming [1] of subsequent boards. Nothing to indicate
whether or not George Robbins made the connection with "Lorraine", though.
Worth noting that the initial codename for the A500 was B52, though.
Apparently Rock Lobster came later.

[1]
[http://www.amigahistory.plus.com/b52board.html](http://www.amigahistory.plus.com/b52board.html)

------
yeureka
I learned how to program on a C64, an A500 and a A1200.

When Commodore went bankrupt I was so heart broken I considered quitting
programming.

According to this article, Irvine Gould had a lot to do with this.

Not sure what to feel for the man.

Edit: grammar.

~~~
zokier
If you haven't seen it yet, Deathbed Vigil is a documentary of the last days
of Commodore based on contemporary video footage. It is pretty harrowing, and
plenty of the people onscreen seem quite bitter with the management.

~~~
walkingolof
Here it is:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvJjFYHGTnU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvJjFYHGTnU)

Hope its preserved in some national archive.

------
rasz_pl
Commodore UK Boss David Pleasance Interview 2015:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3ef8ronz9E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3ef8ronz9E)

this is the guy that came up with Amiga 500 game bundles. Some good sad
stories in there.

AMD is currently on the same crash course :(. What other great, but terribly
mismanaged companies were there in computer history? DEC comes to mind.

~~~
olavgg
Great interview, thanks for sharing!

